# Room for this Techsasgirl?



## techsasgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, everyone! I joined Saturday while looking  for some tips/pointers for my pulled pork on Sunday. I got so much awesome and useful information! (Thread is Novice needs help!!!) I am smokong whatever I can, here in Lubbock, Texas. I am married with 4 great kids. My favorite thing to do on the weekend is to wake up early on Saturday, start  the smoker, and sit outside with my husband while we sip coffee and catch up with each other. Then, around 2pm, when the sun is bright, you'll see me exchange my coffee for a beer, and don my floppy hat (much to my husband's dismay)! I am an a quest to be the best in West Texas! I got bit by the smoke bug through my already existing  addiction to food network. So while I'm workin' things on the grill, i'm also trying my hand at scratch made items like bbq sauces, burnt end beans, cole slaw, creamed corn, etc. I have even created the PERFECT recipe for low fat, low sugar ice cream. Hand cranked, because nothing else will ever do! I make my own everything, and I love it! If any of you come across any recipes you think are awesome, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! I'm glad I found this website. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Sounds like you will fit in well here!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 30, 2012)

There is always room for more. Welcome!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF - Glad to have you here - looking forward to following your posts and maybe you will share that ice cream recipe with us


----------



## capntrip (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes welcome this website has a wealth of information


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Girl, Glad to have ya here, Ya got a first name?

By your description it sounds like you'll fit right in. I'll be looking forward to your future posts and I hope ya include a pic of the floppy hat., 'm pretty old and not sure if I missed a good joke or not


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to SMF! Nice to see another female smoker with the bug! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## alblancher (Jan 30, 2012)

So you and hubby don't fight for the Smoker?  Must be some sort of division of tasks.   His grill and your smoker?

Welcome hope you like it here and decide to stay a while

Al


----------



## techsasgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

My name is Jennifer. My husband's name is Ronnie. He and I both play nicely, and we share the smoker and the grill! I just get a bit more passionate about it, I think. Maybe that's because I am passionate about cooking in general. And, no worries about the floppy hat. It is just a hat that my husband makes fun of me for wearing! Thanks for the warm welcome. I was nervous joining a forum that is pretty much a male dominated sport. ;) Glad to know i'm not alone!


----------



## dewetha (Jan 30, 2012)

welcome aboard!  made from scratch is always the best stuff! post some pics(know as Q-view) and happy Smoking


----------



## techsasgirl (Jan 30, 2012)

And, I would be glad to share my ice cream recipe! Where would I do that?


----------



## venture (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Jennifer!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

techsasgirl said:


> And, I would be glad to share my ice cream recipe! Where would I do that?


You could do it in Messages for all Guests and Members or in the Recipe Section under desserts - Either one will be great. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 30, 2012)

I still want to see the Hat!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 30, 2012)

DanMcG said:


> I still want to see the Hat!


X2


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 30, 2012)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## sprky (Jan 30, 2012)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking  5-Day e-Course


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome ..... hope to see some pictures of something good smoking from you soon......ShoneyBoy


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 1, 2012)

[h2]Welcome Jennifer ! As you browse around the Forum think you will find the information and "secrets" of some of the best smoking chefs (amateur and professional),lots of great recipes, and just good ol plain folks who you feel like you have known all your life. Everyone likes to see the* pictures of what cookin *and the play by play !   If you are looking for advice or criticism, just ask....everyone here is here to enjoy their passion for smoking and cooking and making new friends.[/h2][h2] [/h2][h2] [/h2][h2]Dexter G[/h2][h2]aka Hoity Toit[/h2]


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.

This Texas Bunch is growing...


----------



## toxie (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome to SMF!! Lots of good folks and information here...


----------



## roller (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome good to have you here at SMF !!!!!


----------



## barneypoo69 (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy ! I was born in Canyon & raised in Pampa (a little North of ya'll).

Great bunch of guys & gals here. Pull-up a chair, watch the smoker work.............


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 2, 2012)

, Girl.... I'm priginally from Temple(Cen-Tex) , had relitives in Lubbock and Lorenzo. Glad you are enjoying your new Disorder , errr... , Hobby
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Feel free to ask questions anytime, we enjoy sharing...

Have fun and...


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I posted my low fat, reduced sugar ice cream recipe today. I would love it if you'd give it a try and let me know what you think!!! Love this website!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 4, 2012)

techsasgirl said:


> I posted my low fat, reduced sugar ice cream recipe today. I would love it if you'd give it a try and let me know what you think!!! Love this website!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this is a great website !! always something new to try.

looks like i will have to try some of that ice cream.
 

SUBMITSUBMIT


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I have posted some pics today, but because I'm new, it won't post them until they're approved by a moderator.....


----------



## ellymae (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome aboard.  Born and raised Texan myself.  Joined the military and I've never been back.  I've been all over the world bringing Texas with me in the form of Grilled and Smoked foods.


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Barneypoo69 said:


> Howdy ! I was born in Canyon & raised in Pampa (a little North of ya'll).
> 
> Great bunch of guys & gals here. Pull-up a chair, watch the smoker work.............




I go to Canyon from time to time, and I have plenty of friends from Pampa! Glad to talk to a local.... sorta! Where are you now?


----------



## techsasgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Welcome aboard.  Born and raised Texan myself.  Joined the military and I've never been back.  I've been all over the world bringing Texas with me in the form of Grilled and Smoked foods.




What branch? I'm married to a Marine, myself.....


----------



## barneypoo69 (Feb 6, 2012)

techsasgirl said:


> I go to Canyon from time to time, and I have plenty of friends from Pampa! Glad to talk to a local.... sorta! Where are you now?


We live in Kyle...between Austin & San Marcos. I graduated from Pampa High in 1969. I bet you & your friends weren't even born yet.


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 6, 2012)

Howdy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to the forum, glad to have you around.


----------



## alelover (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)




----------

